# Back to my 'niche'...



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Been a while since I bored you with my sticks...but these came out pretty good.. 
Left is a real, honest-to-God fountain pen...with ink and everything. Had a few requests for some of the 'old-timey' REAL fountain pens...and, since I am probably the only person on the board that knows what that wuz...here is the first in a while. 

The left 'fountain' pen is an El Grande turned from a nice piece of Rosewood Burl. It really did turn out nice.

Right is a Churchill rollerball turned from some Camphor Wood Burl I had on hand.. Love the aroma of working with that stuff...

OK...back into my 'cave' again....:smile:


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

never bored, I love looking at the wonderful pens


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Beautiful work - love 'em both but you're wrong - I remember flipping the little lever on the side to draw ink into the pen (which brand had a little tube that extended to suck up the ink?). Then they got fancy and had the plastic cartridge that you punctured when you screwed the halves together. Put ink on more than one pocket.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Viking48 said:


> Beautiful work - love 'em both but you're wrong - I remember flipping the little lever on the side to draw ink into the pen (which brand had a little tube that extended to suck up the ink?). Then they got fancy and had the plastic cartridge that you punctured when you screwed the halves together.* Put ink on more than one pocket*.


LOL..Yep, Tom..every white dress shirt I had sported a little blue dribble at the bottom of the pocket..

These kits come with the cartridge and the pump mechanism..but I been using the cartridges only.. A little less messy than the REAL old squirters...:biggrin:


----------



## FishBone (Oct 11, 2004)

Very nice Tortuga.




FishBone


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

Hey Tort, I actually have an empty ink bottle and yep I can write that calligriffy stuff too. I think it is beautiful and a lost art.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

RC's Mom said:


> Hey Tort, I actually have an empty ink bottle and yep *I can write that calligriffy stuff too. I think it is beautiful and a lost art.*


I agree completely, Darlene....Wish I had the patience to learn how to do that myself...:cheers:


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

RC's Mom said:


> Hey Tort, I actually have an empty ink bottle and yep I can write that calligriffy stuff too. I think it is beautiful and a lost art.


Crayons and poster board doesn't count.


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

mwb007 said:


> Crayons and poster board doesn't count.


Why did you tell on me??????


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Oh man..............real ink pens bring back a lot of memories. Those are beauties Jim.


----------



## onesourceoil (Apr 22, 2005)

Great work!!!!!! I just started trying the blo/ca finish and gassed myself lastnight. I wont be doing another until I have a respirator!!!!! I hope I can learn to make them look as nice as yours are.


----------



## Titus Bass (Dec 26, 2008)

Those are great Jim. Beautiful work....


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Both look great, but I live the one on left. Great job and glad to see you back posting more pics.


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Nice looking Sticks Mate!!


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

I can remember learning to write cursive (Sp?) with a cartridge pen. No ink bottles but still lots of ink on the desk. I don't remember whale oil lamps, one piece underware with a flap in the rear, or real "ice boxes" like Tortuga probaly does but I remeber the cartridge pen. However I do not recall ever seeing a pen or pens of anything near the beauty of those two! Just amazing wood and craftsmanship.


----------



## txmatt (May 21, 2009)

Good work...


----------



## bear hide (Feb 14, 2008)

Those are beautiful. I too love the fountain pen.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Jim...once again, excellent work! You really have the touch!
Anyone remember having 'ink fights' with those old Schaffer (sp?) cartridge pens? I think they outlawed those at our old junior high because of the mess.


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

galvbay said:


> Jim...once again, excellent work! You really have the touch!
> Anyone remember having 'ink fights' with those old Schaffer (sp?) cartridge pens? I think they outlawed those at our old junior high because of the mess.


I remember seeing those cartriges "stomped on". What a mess !


----------

